# Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

					Nachdem der Modder AzzerUK herausgefunden hatte, dass sich durch leichte Änderungen im Debug-Modus auch offline spielen lässt, ging er nun einen Schritt weiter und analysierte, wie Server und Spiel kommunizieren. Sein Ergebnis: zum Spielen sind die Server unnötig.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*


----------



## mgf (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Und damit hat EA UBI dann endgültig auf meiner Skala der kundenunfreundlichsten Publisher abgelöst. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das geht, aber man soll ja niemals nie sagen. 

Ach EA, hättest du nur ein bisschen Eier bewiesen anstatt gleich wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. Er ist euch auf die Schliche gekommen, ja und? War das nicht eine Frage der Zeit? Dass das System lediglich Gängelei ist, war sowas von abzusehen, dass es buchstäblich nur eine Frage der Zeit war, bis die "wir machen das nur um eure Rechner zu entlasten"-Argumentation ad absurdum geführt wird. Denn mal ganz ehrlich: wenn das Spiel so rechenintensiv wäre, dass Prozesse ausgelagert werden müssten -  warum fallen dann die Systemvorraussetzungen so vergleichsweise niedrig aus? Das war mir von vornherein suspekt, mein Bauchgefühl liegt in der letzten Zeit einfach zu oft richtig. Dann zu allem Überfluss Einzelhandelskunden nach dem Launchdebakel kein Rückgaberecht zu gewähren... ein echt dickes Brett. Viel Vergnügen dabei, das wieder auszubügeln - in eurer Haut möchte ich nicht stecken!


----------



## Pixy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Da würde ich, sofern ich solche Spiele spielen würde, jetzt erst recht nicht kaufen und es andersweitig spielen.
Die Verarschen einen hier ja ganz offensichtlich und wollen dann auch noch Käufer?

Von was Träumen die Nachts, doch nicht etwa von einem Geldspeicher.
Das würde ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr kaufen und gleich runter*piep*.


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Was habt ihr denn?

Es wurde doch geschluckt wie Öl?

Ganz böse: Es war abzusehen, es ist passiert, es ist schon öfter passiert und es lernt niemand daraus. Ergo hat der Kunde es verdient so behandelt zu werden.
Und es wird wieder passieren.


----------



## Rizoma (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

und damit wurde bewiesen das die Server einzig und allein fürs DRM sind und nicht für irgend welche berechnung mittlwerweile glaub ich auch das die aussage "Maxis wollte den online Modus und nicht EA" gelogen ist.


----------



## Bennz (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

"die Server"  ihr mein wohl "der Router!"


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Wo soll eigentlich das Problem sein mit den berechnungen sein alles mit Programmierung lösbar. Sie hätten einfach nur Überschüsse an einer Bestimmten stelle mit Wert speichern müssen und so einbinden das man beim Laden einer Stadt, kurz die Werte gezielt aus den Gamesaves der umliegenden städte geladen werden und fertig. Das hätte nebenbei keinerlei berechnungen gebraucht sondern kurz auslesen und fertig. Wenn man nun aber mit Freunden Spielt verstehe ich durchaus das Cloudspeichern und senden von daten ist zumindest da eine erleichertung. Wobei mich nun Frage ob es bei Sim City 4 nicht sogar so gelöst war. Man könnte meinen Programmierer verlernen gezielt das Programmieren bei EA da sie immer nur unausgereiften Beta Crap produzieren wo höchsten optisch einwenig mit Licht/Texturen aufgehübscht wird und Singleplayer gescriptet. Zumindest scheint das Jahrlange Sims 3 Programmieren geschadet zu haben da man jediglich seit 4 Jahren höchtens paar neue gescriptete Grafiken mit .net reinbringt sowie kleinere neue functionen von ADDon zu Addon und dabei Bugs sogut wie nie gefixt werden. (Sound Bug beim computer Spielen von Sims 3 wird nahezu immer 200% laustärke abgespielt während der rest nur 100% hat,  Bug stammt noch aus Sims 3 Original spiel und existiert nach 4 jahrne noch immer)


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Wehe ... ich sehe SimCity in den TopCharts auf platz 1/2 oder 3... dann hat die Spielergemeinde immer noch nichts begriffen


----------



## Astra-Coupe (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

EA - wir tappen nicht in Fettnäpfchen... wir springen mit Anlauf hinein! Und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal...usw. 

Ihr seit echt jeden Tag ein noch traurigerer Laden als ich ohnehin schon von euch gedacht habe - dabei wart ihr schon ziemlich weit unten auf meiner Liste. Richtig armseelig und schon fast keinen Schuss Pulver mehr wert wenn die so weitermachen. Bin ja mal gespannt was man morgen wieder in den News über euch liest, wird ja immer besser.

LG

Markus


----------



## Septimus (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Research schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn?
> 
> Es wurde doch geschluckt wie Öl?
> 
> ...


 
Es wird niemand was daraus lernen weil  bei der nächsten Präsentation eines Spieles wieder mit allem möglichen gelockt wird, das ist der Punkt.

Niemand bringt das Rückgrat auf einmal "Nein es reicht jetzt" zu sagen. Teils weil das Gruppenverhalten so ist "haste das nicht biste nichts und kannst nicht mit reden" und wer will heute Fratzebuch sei "Dank" schon Abseits stehen und teils weil die Werbung immer wieder mit so viel gutem lockt aber kaum wer hinter die Kulissen blickt obwohl die Vorgänger schon zurecht eben deswegen Mies bewertet wurden.

Ein Spiel das verbuggt ist, einen Onlinezwang im Singleplayer ohne Grund hat kommt mir nicht auf die Platte. Gefällt mir der Dreck nicht kann ich es nicht wieder veräussern an wen der es unbedingt haben muß und ich bekomme mein Geld für diesen Fehlkauf nicht mal Teilweise zurück, so was brauche ich nicht. 
Bei Red Orchestra2 sitze fest weil ich aus dem Tutorial wegen eines Programmfehlers nicht weiter komme und niemand sich des Fehlers annimmt. Das war mir eine Lehre mir nichts mehr mit Onlinebindung und Accountzwang zu kaufen. Teures Lehrgeld aber es hat seinen Zweck erfüllt: einen Kunden verloren.


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Rizoma schrieb:


> und damit wurde bewiesen das die Server einzig und allein fürs DRM sind und nicht für irgend welche berechnung mittlwerweile glaub ich auch das die aussage "Maxis wollte den online Modus und nicht EA" gelogen ist.


 Maxis ist EA.


----------



## Rizoma (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Maxis ist EA.



Maxis ist eine *hust* eigenständige Firma die EA gehört


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

EA kann mit Maxis machen was sie wollen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Unglaublich, nach UBisoft ist EA damit derzweite Publisher, den ich boykottiere.
"The Secret World" ist damit das letzte Spiel gewesen, das von EA vertrieben wird, und das ich mir gekauft habe (Dez2012).
Command&Conquer hätte mich nochmal interessiert, aber...nö.
Dead Space war noch nie mein Ding, hab keines davon.
Crysis 1 und Warhead fand ich gut, Crysis 2 hab ich mir schon nicht mehr gekauft und Teil 3...hab eh keine Zeit dafür.
Dragon Age 3, da könnte ich nochmal schwach werden - aber da werde ich definitiv eine Woche nach Release abwarten und gucken, was so in dieser Woche so passiert.
Und der Rest...naja, ich stelle gerade erstaunt fest, das ich viel Zeit mit f2p-Titeln verbringe, hauptsächlich WoT. Ich bin älter und reifer geworden und muß nicht mehr alle Spiele gespielt haben und nicht immer die neusten haben, von daher...egal. Macht doch was Ihr wollt, EA, mein Geld bekommt Ihr nicht mehr.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Man unterstütze Mods aber keine Hacks und trotzdem löscht man Threads mit dem Wort "Mod" im Titel. Tja, EA machts einfach wie es ihnen passt und schwingt die Keule.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Das eigentliche Maxis von Sim City 4 zeiten wurde wohl schon vor Jahren von EA aufgekauft und stück für stück aufgelöst. Das einzige was heute von Maxis noch existiert ist der name für die Marketing abteilung sowie ein paar alte Hasen. EA hat nun das sagen, immerhin sind sie EA und diese Bradshaw ist im grunde nurnoch eine abteilungsleiterin und keine Chefin von Maxis. Jemand aus einen Fan Forum für Sim spiele war nehmlich mal bei Maxis gewesen vor Jahren als er wieder dort mal hin musste war Maxis bereits in EA Vollkommen Intregiert da der Sitz von Maxis nun bei EA ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Meine Ramgliste für Unternehmen, wo Kundensupport so geschrieben wird: Kundensupport.
1. Platz: EA
2. Platz: Apple
3. Platz: Microsoft
4. Platz: Telekom
5. Platz: Rockstar
6. Platz: Gameforge
7. Platz: UbiSoft


----------



## Septimus (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Maxis von Sim City 4 zeiten wurde wohl schon vor Jahren von EA aufgekauft und stück für stück aufgelöst. Das einzige was heute von Maxis noch existiert ist der name für die Marketing abteilung sowie ein paar alte Hasen. EA hat nun das sagen, immerhin sind sie EA und diese Bradshaw ist im grunde nurnoch eine abteilungsleiterin und keine Chefin von Maxis. Jemand aus einen Fan Forum für Sim spiele war nehmlich mal bei Maxis gewesen vor Jahren als er wieder dort mal hin musste war Maxis bereits in EA Vollkommen Intregiert da der Sitz von Maxis nun bei EA ist.



Dieses denken hat sich in den Köpfen immer noch nicht durch gesetzt. Maxis ist so eigenständig wie Russland eine Demokratie ist 
Auf dem Papier mag das ja vllt. zutreffen aber nicht in der Realität.

Ohne grünes Licht aus der EA Chefetage bewegt sich bei Maxis gar nichts, macht Maxis auch nichts das was gegen die Firmepolitik von EA sprechen könnte: Singleplayer ohne permanente Onlinebindung oder gar Spiele ohne Accountzwang. 

Sie als Abteilungsleiterin darf daher auch nur das in der Öffentlichkeit von sich geben was vorher von EA frei gegeben worden ist, egal wie sie darüber denkt, ansonsten sitzt dort am nächsten Tag wer anderes und darf sich "Chef" von Maxis nennen.


----------



## wishi (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Wird mal Zeit das sich Anonymous um EA/Maxis kümmert Oo Denen gehört mal richtig einen vor dem Latz gebraten! Aber so richtig


----------



## Rollora (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Rizoma schrieb:


> und damit wurde bewiesen das die Server einzig und allein fürs DRM sind und nicht für irgend welche berechnung mittlwerweile glaub ich auch das die aussage "Maxis wollte den online Modus und nicht EA" gelogen ist.


ganz ehrlich, das konnte man schon vorher beweisen.
Die Begründung die PCs auf denen das Spiel läuft, seien zu langsam diese zusätzlichen Berechnungen auszuführen, und deshalb wären sie ausgelagert worden, würde heißen:
für jeden PC auf dem das Spiel läuft, sprich für jede Verkaufte Lizenz des Spiels (ca 30€) müsste EA einen eigenen, always ON Server bereitstellen der Zigfach leistungsfähiger als ein PC ist (=5000+ €).
Wer das auch nur im Ansatz ernst genommen hat, war dumm, ebenso wie die Newsschreiber die das weiterhin verbreitet haben - sorry.
Aber wie manche vielleicht schon wissen, manche noch nicht: EA ist kein Wohltäterverein, sie wollen Geld verdienen, nicht mehr ausgeben als einnehmen... was sie aber tun würden, wenn sie für ca 1 mio lizenzen (a 30€) 1 Mio Server zur Verfügung stellen würden.


wishi schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit das sich Anonymous um EA/Maxis  kümmert Oo Denen gehört mal richtig einen vor dem Latz gebraten! Aber so  richtig


Selbstjustitz und Verbrechen mit Verbrechen bekämpfen gehört hier nicht hin.
Auch wenn man die Aktionen von Anonymouse mit Zorro, Robin Hood oder Batman vergleichen könnte, wir können es wohl kaum beführworten, dass in unserem Rechtssystem Vergeltung die Art der angewandten Justitz ist.


----------



## wishi (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

@ Rollora: Aha, aber es ist legitim einem ein Produkt zu verkaufen und anschließend den Funktionsumfang ein zu schränken?!?! Und die versuchst Du mit deiner Stellungnahme auch noch zu befürworten. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die FDP


----------



## mgf (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Verbraucherschutz und Selbstjustiz auf eine Stufe zu stellen... oh ha. Auch ein dickes Brett.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



wishi schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit das sich Anonymous um EA/Maxis kümmert Oo Denen gehört mal richtig einen vor dem Latz gebraten! Aber so richtig


 Damit dürftest Du Dir selbst einen Bärendienst erweisen


----------



## matty2580 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Unglaublich, nach UBisoft ist EA damit derzweite Publisher, den ich boykottiere.


Noch vor 3 Wochen hast Du EA heftig gegen f2p verteidigt, und meintest dass das ein guter Publisher ist.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Politiker die ständig ihre Meinung ändern.

Ich persönlich habe DRM jahrelang bekämpft und habe immer davor gewarnt, dass die Steam-Light-Version nur der Anfang einer Entwicklung ist.
Alway-On-DRM wird öfter eingesetzt werden in der Zukunft. Jetzt mit einem Boykott anzufangen bringt nicht mehr.
Beispiele wie Diablo 3 zeigen der Industrie, dass es der richtige Weg ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Welch eine Überraschung.
Sorry aber die Käuferschaft die den Müll glaubt den EA immer von sich gibt verdient es nicht anders.
DAS überrascht mit Sicherheit niemanden jetzt...
Selbst Schuld. Ich wiederhole mich auch gerne täglich, kauft nichts mehr von diesem Drecksladen.
Die lügen einem als zahlender Kunde ja quasi ins Gesicht. 
Ich weis nicht was noch passieren muss damit die Leute mal aufwachen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Noch vor 3 Wochen hast Du EA heftig gegen f2p verteidigt, und meintest dass das ein guter Publisher ist.


 Sicher?


----------



## Rizoma (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



wishi schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit das sich Anonymous um EA/Maxis kümmert Oo Denen gehört mal richtig einen vor dem Latz gebraten! Aber so richtig


 

Ano... Wer? 

Ahhhhh du meinst die Kindergarten Scriptkiddys die nur ein Button klicken können, die 0 Plan haben und die nie was erreicht haben oder es je werden


----------



## Gamer090 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Mod-Threads werden gelöscht damit keiner den Mod anwenden kann auch wenn in dem Thread um etwas anderes geht, man will kein Risiko eingehen.

Klar brauchen die Berechnungen keine Server, Entwickler müssen ihre Spiele immer so entwickeln, das es für die meisten PCs spielbar bleibt. Sonst verkaufen sie ihre Spiele kaum und Ausreden wie: "Unsere Server übernehmen die Arbeit" funktionieren einfach nicht.


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Nich so ganz, manches haben auch die erbeutet. Es sind nicht nur kiddies, wenn auch größtenteils, nehme ich jetzt mal an, oder ein großer run braucht Monate???

Mir wäre unbekannt das Server die Aufgaben vom Spieleberechnungen übernehmen müssten. Nur bei FTP o. PTP.
Und auch da nur gegen Cheater.


----------



## Conqi (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



wishi schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit das sich Anonymous um EA/Maxis kümmert Oo Denen gehört mal richtig einen vor dem Latz gebraten! Aber so richtig


 
Damit die Käufer dann noch mehr Probleme kriegen, wenn die Server attackiert werden? Tolle Idee.



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Maxis von Sim City 4 zeiten wurde wohl schon vor Jahren von EA aufgekauft und stück für stück aufgelöst. Das einzige was heute von Maxis noch existiert ist der name für die Marketing abteilung sowie ein paar alte Hasen.


 
Wie viele der alten Mitarbeiter noch da sind, ist schwer zu sagen, aber was sollen sie tun? Gehorchen oder Job verlieren. Und ein Ehemann und Vater von zwei Kindern wird es sich sicher zwei Mal überlegen ob ihm seine "Entwickler-Ehre" jetzt wichtiger ist als ein geregeltes Einkommen.

Und EA tut sich mit dem Ganzen echt keinen Gefallen. Ubisoft mag ein ähnlich dämliches System haben, aber dort waren sie immerhin ehrlich wozu es dient. Diese billige Ausrede von EA ist das was mich wirklich stört.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn EA sich spätestens wenn Server von Sim City Down sind von den Namen Maxis trennen wird wie man es bereits mit Bullfrog/Westwood und vielen anderne gemacht hat. Sicher werden die dann die Entwickler als schuldigen hinstellen und sie rauschmeisen und ersetzen gibt ja genug leute da drausen. (zutrauen würde ich es EA) Wenn sie Eas Ceo dann die Füsse küssen dürfen die sicher noch mit etwas Glück in einen neuen Studio als schlecht bezahlte Arbeitskraft arbeiten. Wobei sie dann so Mundtot sind wie stattisten in Filmen man sieht nichts von ihnen keinerlei fotos mehr auf Twitter oder FB.


----------



## EasyC (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Da bin ich ja froh dass es solche sachen wie Project Cars giebt, ich hoffe es kommt noch Project City oder Project Space, Project Kriese(s) gaanz ohne EA


----------



## klink (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Meine Ramgliste für Unternehmen, wo Kundensupport so geschrieben wird: Kundensupport.
> 1. Platz: EA
> 2. Platz: Apple
> 3. Platz: Microsoft
> ...


 
Samsung hast du vergessen!


----------



## DividedStates (17. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



			
				Gordon-1979 schrieb:
			
		

> klink schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine Ramgliste für Unternehmen, wo Kundensupport so geschrieben wird: Kundensupport.
> ...


 Und die deutsche Post.


Naja... Mir gefallen einige Dinge an SimCity nicht und das ist nur noch ein weiterer Tropfen in ein großes Fass.

War doch abzusehen, dass sich jemand die Serverkommunikation anschaut, den Server im Vorfeld derart Marketing mäßig aufzublasen, macht den Knall doch nur lauter.


----------



## MG42 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ano... Wer?
> 
> Ahhhhh du meinst die Kindergarten Scriptkiddys die nur ein Button klicken können, die 0 Plan haben und die nie was erreicht haben oder es je werden


 
Kann meinen die illegale Executive der Piratenpartei. Das gabs ja ein paar Jahrzehnte vorher...

Eine auf die Fresse aber richtig, und wenn sie wieder blöd Mucken glei noch eine, ich habe nicht gesagt wer*Scherz*.

Ist doch egal, was da an DRM gemacht wird, wenn die Leute verarscht werden wollen, lass sie doch... Warum sagt niemand was gegen die ******* die wirklich hier abläuft. Nein, warum denn, läuft doch alles prima./


----------



## Nocci (18. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Ich kaufe mittlerweile prinzipiell nichts mehr wo EA draufsteht. Crysis hätte ich mir durchaus noch gern angeschaut, aber ich kann auch ohne leben...

Wenn eine handvoll Idealisten deren Kram nichtmehr kaufen, tut das denen leider kaum weh. Allerdings gebe ich mein Geld lieber ein paar Indie Entwicklern die noch viel Herzblut in ihre Projekte stecken und sorge somit für etwas mehr Diversität am Spielemarkt. 

Entweder man akzeptiert die Praktiken der gierigen Publisher und blättert Kohle hin für mMn immer schlechter werdende Spiele oder man hält die Klappe.
Wann man nur meckert und deren Scheiß weiter hinnimmt, wird sich auch nix ändern - vote with your wallet!


----------



## Cosmas (18. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

hmm ich glaub das letzte spiel von EA war bei mir DragonAge:Origins...seitdem gings steil bergab und EA hat sich noch weit unbeliebter gemacht, als ich dachte...

schon lustig, wie eine dreiste und offenkundige lüge, die vorangegangene ersetzen und erklären soll...aber wir spieler, wir wollen das ja alle so und so...ja ne, is klar.


----------



## Master451 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man bei EA schon davon ausging, dass die User irgendwann schon rausfinden, welche Daten da rumgeschickt werden, und deswegen die Leute nicht so veralbert. Hab mich wohl getäuscht. Mit diesem Ganzen "Viele Berechnungen werden auf dem Server durchgeführt, damit das Spiel auf vielen PCs lauffähig ist" haben die sich wirklich keinen Gefallen getan... So wird nämlich klar, dass das Ganze doch nur ein "Always-Online"-Kopierschutz ist, und die "Berechnungen" doch nicht so kompliziert waren...

Das Problematische wird jetzt vermutlich sein, dass der Debug-Modus wohl in nicht allzu langer Zeit von Crackern und Raubkopieren ausgenutzt wird, während die ehrlichen Käufer mit Online-Zwang und Serverproblemen (welche ja lt. Berichten jetzt halbwegs behoben wurden) zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## DarkMo (18. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Rollora schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, das konnte man schon vorher beweisen.


 wer sowas ernsthaft glaubt, der beweist wirklich nur naivität ^^ in den letzten 4 jahren habe ich mir glaube 2 große spiele gekauft - bc2 und bf3. bin halt bf fan und bf3 war auch nich verkehrt. bc2 hatte bei mir leider nur probs gemacht, aber ansonsten war auch das schon voll toll. aber abseits davon? heft-dvd's oder grabbeltisch oldies. wer unbedingt jeden monat 10 neue games kaufen muss... is ja klar, dass dann sowas bei raus kommt - und vorallem, dass dann 5h spielspaß für den fuffi oder 60er mehr als ausreichend sind ^^

naja, jeder verbrennt sich irgendwann die pfoten - und bei vielen setzt nach dem 3. oder 4. mal sogar ein publisher-spezifischer lerneffekt ein. irgendwann kann man auch auf nen allgemeinen lerneffekt hoffen. dieses "oha, die sind ja alle gleich drauf" >< aber bis das mal so weit ist, sind viele kleine kinder groß geworden und wollen jetzt auch endlich jeden mist kaufen um auch endlich cool zu sein und mitreden zu können und schwupps ist die lücke der geläuterten gefüllt.

kann man wohl nix machen ausser für sich selbst nen schlussstrich zu ziehn.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*

Leider wird Kritik oder unbeliebte Themen unter Hinweis auf Forenregeln (die alles aber auch alles abdecken...da kann man dann eigentlich nur "Bravo oder Danke schreiben" ach nein : dann greift Verspotten! ) ÜBERALL sehr schnell gelöscht und der Ersteller gebannt für mehr oder weniger lange......


Bissel traurig


Edit: Obwohl dies natürlich auch manchmal berechtigt ist.....


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Berechnungen brauchen keine Server, EA verbietet und löscht "Mod"-Threads*



Septimus schrieb:


> Es wird niemand was daraus lernen weil  bei der nächsten Präsentation eines Spieles wieder mit allem möglichen gelockt wird, das ist der Punkt.
> 
> Niemand bringt das Rückgrat auf einmal "Nein es reicht jetzt" zu sagen. Teils weil das Gruppenverhalten so ist "haste das nicht biste nichts und kannst nicht mit reden" und wer will heute Fratzebuch sei "Dank" schon Abseits stehen und teils weil die Werbung immer wieder mit so viel gutem lockt aber kaum wer hinter die Kulissen blickt obwohl die Vorgänger schon zurecht eben deswegen Mies bewertet wurden.
> 
> ...


 Also ich kann nur für ich sprechen, aber ich hab mein Rückrat immer behalten 

Steam habe ich erst vor jetzt 2 Jahren das erste mal im X-mas-Deal verwendet, weil mir nach all den Jahren dann doch irgendwann die Games ausgegangen sind, bzw mich die Angebote dann doch gelockt haben, und eben mit Origin dann schon das zweite System vor der Tür stand, da sich Steam einfach durchgesetzt hat.... DA bringt dann der Boykott irgendwann einfach auch nichts mehr...

Das heißt aber noch LANGE NICHT! das ich einfach sinnfei konsumiere! Ich kauf mir bei Steam nur Games, für unter 10€. Es gibt nur ganz ganz ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo ich mal 15€ oder so für ein Game ausgegeben habe. Mehr sind mir die Games einfach nicht wirklich wert. Sie sind nicht mein Eigentum, sondern ich hab nur eine Lizenz. Also zahl ich auch nur so viel, wie das Wert ist. Nämlich so viel wie ein Second oder gar Thirdhand Game. Ein Vollpreisspiel kann ich mir kaum vorstellen mit Accountbindung zu kaufen. Warum auch? Gibt doch genug billige, die ich noch nicht gezockt habe.

So was wie bei BF3 will ich mir z.B. auch nicht antun, also wurde verzichtet. Genau so DIII usw usw. Tut mir das weh? nö! Ich bin froh darüber. MaxPayne3 hat mich glaub 12€ gekostet oder warens 9€? Auf jeden Fall bereue ich das Geld! Das Game ist nur 5€ wert in meinen Augen. Wenn ich jetzt dran denke, ich hätte 40€+ dafür ausgegeben, ich wäre enraged! Ich hätte es ja nichtmal weiter verkaufen können! Und da hätte ich das wirklich das erste Mal in meinem Leben auch gemacht....

Sorry, aber die Publisher schneiden sich auf Dauer einfach mit dem DRM ins eigene Fleisch. 

Und zu EA. Dast ist einfach ein Lügenpack, wie es im Buche steht


----------

